# Friends of Ron Man



## pignit (Aug 31, 2010)

I wanted to drop a note here to the folks that know the Ron Man.... Ron P.... he is in the hospital not doing well. They had found a blockage in his intestines that had been causing his problems for the last 6 months or so and before they could do anything about it, it had ruptured. They told Carol he didn't have much of a chance of surviving the surgery, but he did and he is recooping... and weak. I talked to Carol this morning and he is in pretty bad shape.

I know a lot of you out there know Ron and know what a force he has been on this forum and those of you who know him know how important this forum and his friends here are to him.

Just a note... please keep Ron  and Carol in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dave54 (Aug 31, 2010)

PignIt said:


> I wanted to drop a note here to the folks that know the Ron Man.... Ron P.... he is in the hospital not doing well. They had found a blockage in his intestines that had been causing his problems for the last 6 months or so and before they could do anything about it, it had ruptured. They told Carol he didn't have much of a chance of surviving the surgery, but he did and he is recooping...
> 
> I know a lot of you out there know Ron and know what a force he has been on this forum and those of you who know him know how important this forum and his friends here are to him.
> 
> Just a note... please keep Ron  and Carol in your thoughts and prayers.


Hoping for the best for Ron


----------



## mossymo (Aug 31, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to Ron and his wife, hope to see him back here and feeling well soon.


----------



## chainsaw (Aug 31, 2010)

We will pray for Ron & Carol too. I have learned so much from his posts.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 31, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to Ron & Carol. Get yourself well soon!


----------



## erain (Aug 31, 2010)

wow... what sad news,,, prayers on there way from minnesota... thks for the update post dave.


----------



## pignit (Aug 31, 2010)

He is in ICU and can't talk.... they don't except any flowers... and Carol has asked to not send anything at this time. He is in the Intermountain Hospital in Salt Lake City. She told him I had called and I got flipped off so it sounds like he is feeling better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers to Ron & Carol from Macungie, PA !

Hang in there buddy!

Bearcarver


----------



## northern greenhorn (Aug 31, 2010)

Sending up many prayers for Ron and Carol< keep on fighting Ron, God Bless


----------



## captsly (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers from Texas to Ron for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 31, 2010)

Sad news and I'll be saying some prayers for Ron. Hopefully he can recover quickly and be back to his old self I know he hadn't felt good for awhile now


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

They are both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## illini (Aug 31, 2010)

Very sad news to hear!  Praying for a complete recovery.


----------



## poolq (Aug 31, 2010)

Very sad news. Our prayers are with Ron and Carol.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 31, 2010)

Get well soon Ron! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers to Ron & Carol from upstate N.Y


----------



## brokenwing (Aug 31, 2010)

keep fighting buddy, your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers sent.  May God also guide the healing hands that are caring for him.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us informed, Dave.

Ron, I hope you make a fool of the doctors and get up and around very soon. Lots of folks here are pulling for you.

Thoughts, prayers and best wishes for Yourself, Carol and your lil' smokin' buddies (the pups).

Eric


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 31, 2010)

PignIt said:


> He is in ICU and can't talk.... they don't except any flowers... and Carol has asked to not send anything at this time. He is in the Intermountain Hospital in Salt Lake City. She told him I had called and I got flipped off so it sounds like he is feeling better.


lol... either that or he was just saying your his #1 friend! That "blockage" wasn't a build up of Yoshida's by any chance was it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Lots O' prayers and good wishes for both Ron and Carol, it's not easy being one who is sick or the one sitting next to the bed watching. Will send some "smoke" signals to the heavens for him in hopes of a speedy recovery.


----------



## brdprey (Aug 31, 2010)

im in your neck of the woods , best wishes for him to get out on a clean bill of health.

when he does lets get some nice smoke in him. get well partner


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Dave. Will be praying for him.


----------



## athabaskar (Aug 31, 2010)

Hang in there Ron. Soon as they hang a bottle of Mr. Yoshida's finest on that IV pole you'll be right as rain!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron I hope you get better real soon. Our prays will be with you and Carol and the dogs.

PS. Carol take him some Yoshida's and wave it under his nose that should help him alot.......Then pour the rest of it over them doctors heads when you too leave the hospital.


----------



## carpetride (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know.  Prayers for Ron and Carol


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 31, 2010)

I've kept in contact with Ron by phone for the last several weeks now; he's had a multitude of problems, including 'docs in a box' crappy care at one of those chain facilities, plus not having anyone to care for the dogs that kept him from appointments.  I just spoke to him Friday and he said he was going '1st of the week' to find out what all his weight loss was from, at least he was trying to find a solution; however I am terribly saddened with this turn of events.  I am praying for you buddy, I know what you've been through and you've got to get stronger and win the fight that you have to win!  Bless your mortal ass and recover, you can do it - you must do it!


----------



## rdknb (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers for both are coming from Maryland


----------



## meateater (Aug 31, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to Ron and Carol from Nevada. Get well buddy!


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know about his situation.

I'll be praying that God will wrap his heeling arms around Ron and restore his health and that God will comfort his wife in this time of uncertainty.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, sorry news, but I got faith in Ron and the Big Guy above, so I'm hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron, our thoughts and prayers are with you,  get well soon we miss you..


----------



## eman (Aug 31, 2010)

Extra prayers being sent up tonight for ron and carol


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron.. you are in our thoughts today and we are praying for a speedy recovery. Just know that you have lots of friends here at SMF and if there is anything that Abi and I can do.. let us know.

For now, get lots of rest and try not to give the nurses a hard time


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Carol, RonP's wife. He's in bad shape, and they don't know if he's going to pull through this ordeal. Just like the rest of you, I ask that you include Ron in your prayers and thoughts. I know he's got a lot of friends here, so let's show some support for out smoking buddy..

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## tom37 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thoughts and best wishes Ron and Carol. I wish you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## meateater (Aug 31, 2010)

Rich thanks for the update. Were praying for you Ron.


----------



## hdspringer (Aug 31, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you from MN. get well Ron.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 31, 2010)

get better soon ron!


----------



## que-ball (Aug 31, 2010)

Very sad news to hear.  Best wishes for Ron to have a speedy recovery, and Carol to take careof her own health in the meantime.


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 31, 2010)

I wondered why he hadnt posted in a long time. Get better Ron!!


----------



## fftwarren (Sep 1, 2010)

Get better soon Ron!!!


----------



## ak1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope you get well soon Ron.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 1, 2010)

prayers sent your way Ron P


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 1, 2010)

Hang in there Ron. We're pulling for you


----------



## walle (Sep 1, 2010)

I just sent ya mine, Ron.  Hang in there.  Hopefully those close to ya can get a laptop in there so that you can see that we're all pulling for ya.  Get well soon.


----------



## squirrel (Sep 1, 2010)

Much love and hugs to you and your family Ron! Get well soon!

Cheryl


----------



## bbally (Sep 1, 2010)

When he gets better we are going to have to do a study on all the Yoshida's he mops onto everything he cooks?  Connection?

Here's to his speedy recovery and return to pouring yoshida's on all manner of things in his smoker!


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 1, 2010)

Wishing the best for Ron and his family.


----------



## mudduck (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron I hope you get better real soon. Our prays  will be with you and Carol


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP Ron

       http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98218/the-ron-man-has-left-us


----------

